
Flip – The convertible (electric) Bicycle - tobiasrenger
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1771670310/flip-the-convertible-ebike
======
jmpman
Great idea, and $1000 seems reasonable for an electric version, but gambling
on kickstarters has burned me a few times at much lower invested. Please post
again once it’s in production.

